# cant find



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

i bought an aquarium set from my lps and the parts that come with it they down even sell in the shop and im looking for a specific bulb for my aquarium

the bulb is an Aquael Econoline 70 Bowfront Tank 24watt t5 bulb but its really skinny and in a bluey colour or any colour its a nightmare and i cant find refills for my filter which is an internal fan filter 2 plus

anybody have the same problem ?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Please take a look at the light itself and get the exact model, same with the filter. I almost guarantee that your pet store that you bought it from sells the light. I've never heard of any store not owning supporting products. If you ask someone at your petstore for help with the correct information, I bet they have it for both filter and light.

In any case, the blue light is an actinic Which if you're doing freshwater, you really don't need in the first place. It's mixed whether or not it benefits or is harmful to a freshwater tank, but you don't by any means need the actinic bulb. These are mostly for saltwater reef tanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

24W T5 is not a rare thing or gard to get. You just might not be able to get it locally. There are oooodles of online places that carry them all the time, though, and your filter media should be equally easy to get that way.


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

i didnt know that differnt colours effecte fish my bulb is Aquael EcoLightEconoline 24W T5 and i looked on the manufactures and i stil cant find where to buy it, its quite thin and a whitish colour.
i have looked everywhere and there are many different types of t5 bulbs 

on the bulb itself it only says Aquael t5 Light nothing more


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

They may not have the specific brand that your light is, but an alternative brand is going to be the same. As long as you get the same K rating for it. 

24W T5's are everywhere. Petsmart, Petland, Petco, all small local fish stores will have them. Look on the bulb again because there should be a K rating and go and match it. 10,000k, 6700k, 5700k are the standards.


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

suppose they got it in the US but pretty hard to find in the UK, ah well see what happens ill go back to my LPS and ask them if they can order the lights in or if i can have the number of the place they had it


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

The light just sounds like a 24 inch T5 light. You dont have to replace it with one of the same color temperature. If you get the part and model numbers for stuff I bet you can find it online or at the store you got it from. Or even bring it to them.


----------

